# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ New York 7:00pm MSG / CSN-CHI / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Knicks @ Madison Square Gordon* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (42-32) (18-19 on road) @ New York Knicks (29-44) (21-16 at home) 









Madison Square Garden, Friday April 8th, 2005
Chicago @ New York 7:00pm	MSG / CSN-CHI / NBALP*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON*

*VS* 





































*GeorgiaTech-6'2-MARBURY <> Michigan-6'5-CRAWFORD <> Villanova-6'10-THOMAS <> G'Town-6'8-SWEETNEY <> TCU-6'9-THOMAS*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*---*






























*Detroit-6'5-JACKSON <> Drexel-6'7-ROSE <> UCLA-6'8-ARIZA <> Michigan-6'9-TAYLOR*


*Season Series*







vs








86 vs 84
88 @ 86
2-0

*150pts for the one who predicts the score closest. +100pts Bonus for exact score*


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

You'd really think AT LEAST Harrington will be back by Friday, if not Curry. I'd replace the starting lineups.

Anyways....Madison Square Gordon lights up the Knicks again

Bulls 97
Knicks 84

Gordon 10/17 25 points
Crawford 7/20 18 points


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Bulls 93
Knicks 87


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Bulls 102
Knicks 90

Gordon 31, 10-20 FG
Crawford 18, 7-19 FG


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

98










78


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Bulls 92
Knicks 86


----------



## popeye12 (Nov 11, 2002)

Bulls 97
Knicks 91


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

83 Bulls
76 Knicks


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm happy we'd have OH back.

Bulls 96

NY 89

Othella with 22


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> Anyways....*Madison Square Gordon* lights up the Knicks again


I like that Nickname. I think the Bulls will win this game also, but it should be another close game.

Bulls 97 / Knicks 94

Gordon should break out of his slump and score 25.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

knicks were unable/unwilling to pull one out last night v. the nets. they might as well have just stayed on their side of the hudson for the effort they put out - down at one point by 27. the sculpture garden at the MOMA has more movement than the knicks playing defense - they are like statues - literally STANDING around. pathetic and embarrasing.

so this could be a dangerous game. knicks on the schneid - 8 game losing streak. we have to come out strong. thank goodness we get oh fella back tonight as we'll need his inside presence! 

hopefully mama gordon fixed her boy some curried goat like the last time he was in town to play the knickerbockers. that seemed to do the trick. 

we need big games from benny, kirk, chandler and _________(insert name of hero sub off the bench)...


go bulls. miz will be there - 100 level!! - cheering you on!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh the sweet and delicious irony. we win tonight and the knicks are OFFICIALLY ELIMINATED from the playoffs! LOL. 




_The Knicks (29-45) will be *eliminated from the playoff race with another defeat* or another Philadelphia victory. There are eight games left to accomplish something else, and learning to play a complete game may top the list._




NY Times


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Nice work with the game thread BenDengGo, the thread headliner is awesome! :clap: 

Bulls 97

Knicks 91


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Chicago... 
After a win are 8-2 
After playing Magic are 3-7 
Before playing Raptors are 5-5 
When playing on Friday are 5-5 


Bulls line -2 1/2 

I'll say Bulls by 2 1/2 sounds very good as long as Kirk's hammy stays cool 



So for all intents and purposes...... Its the Bulls who can be the ones to eliminate from the playoffs the "more talented playoff bound" Knicks, who were said to have raped Paxson this summer........and simultaneously assure themselves a post season berth (basically). The Bulls with the same coach. The Knicks with an interim 


Oh the delicious irony mizenkay (i swear I came up with those words independently. They fit though!):banana: :biggrin: :cheers: :clap: :wink: :laugh: :yes: :rock: :mob: :twave:  :king: :dpepper: :rbanana: :nah:  :bbanana:  :wlift: :rotf: :wiz:  :cowboy: :rofl: :bsmile: :jump: :vbanana: :headbang: :greatjob: :yes: :wbanana: :djparty:  :jump: :groucho: :2fing: :rofl: :mob: :gbanana:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Don't forget to play your UCASH wager:

Gamble  

Event Outcomes
Bulls TO WIN (-1.5)

Outcome information
Current odds 1/1 (1.00)
Number of bets placed 16
Total amount staked 24606
Top bets on this Outcome
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won
adarsh1 14000 1/1 (1.00) -
spongyfungy 3000 1/1 (1.00) -
sherwin 3000 1/1 (1.00) -
such sweet thunder 1000 1/1 (1.00) -
DwyaneWade4MVP 1000 1/1 (1.00) -
rawse 750 1/1 (1.00) -
Scholar 458 1/1 (1.00) -
7 300 1/1 (1.00) -
byrondarnell66 285 1/1 (1.00) -
cmd34 200 1/1 (1.00) -
Jonathan Watters 200 1/1 (1.00) -
KJay 108 1/1 (1.00) -
Hustle 105 1/1 (1.00) -
PHeNoM Z28 100 1/1 (1.00) -
Dino Radja 75 1/1 (1.00) -
oblivion 25 1/1 (1.00) -
Knicks TO WIN (+1.5)

Outcome information
Current odds 1/1 (1.00)
Number of bets placed 3
Total amount staked 700
Top bets on this Outcome
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won
truebluefan 500 1/1 (1.00) -
KJay 108 1/1 (1.00) -
nickrock23 92 1/1 (1.00) -



Edit: TBF wagering against the beloved . What do you have to say for yourself!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_NEW YORK (Ticker) -- The Chicago Bulls can eliminate the New York Knicks from playoff contention and move to the brink of clinching their first postseason berth since 1998 when the teams meet Friday at Madison Square Garden. 

The Bulls are in fourth place in the Eastern Conference playoff race, six games ahead of ninth-place New Jersey with eight contests remaining. 

Chicago moved a game ahead of fifth-place Washington with a 102-101 overtime triumph at Orlando on Wednesday, its 10th victory in 11 games. Antonio Davis made 1-of-2 free throws with 1.4 seconds left in the extra session for the winning margin. 

Kirk Hinrich, who had been held scoreless at Miami on Tuesday, scored 25 points and Tyson Chandler added 15 and 22 rebounds for the Bulls, who again were without center Eddy Curry (irregular heartbeat) and Othella Harrington (in Chicago with his pregnant wife). 

The Knicks lost their season-high eighth straight, falling at New Jersey, 110-98 on Thursday. 

Stephon Marbury scored 30 points and Jamal Crawford added 26 for New York, which will be eliminated with its next loss or a win by eighth-place Philadelphia, which hosts Cleveland on Friday. 

Earlier this season, the Bulls swept a home-and-home series with the Knicks, recording an 86-84 victory at the United Center on January 15 and an 88-86 win here two days later. Curry made a go-ahead layup with 2.4 seconds left in the first game and Ben Gordon - a native of nearby Mount Vernon, New York - converted a floater in the lane with less than a second remaining in the second contest. 

The teams conclude the season series in Chicago on April 19. _



oh the ripe lucious sweet and juicy ready for the pickin' irony!!!!





*GO BULLS!*


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Man, you show me this starting line up 9 months ago, and I tell you we are one the worst teams in the history of the league. Unbelievable...

Bulls 88
Knicks 85


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

NY Daily News 





> There might be something worse than Jamal Crawford's shot selection.
> 
> It's his team selection.
> 
> ...





and on that note, i must go get ready for the game. will report back later in the thread. remember, let's keep it clean!

:wink: 

go bulls!!!


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> NY Daily News
> 
> and on that note, i must go get ready for the game. will report back later in the thread. remember, let's keep it clean!
> 
> ...


and so was born the "miz-erable" post! :biggrin:


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

93










91

What..? I kid...I kid.

I do think NY will take this one for some reason. I don't know why...maybe Jamal is due?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

98










86


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

100









93


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

In honor of this game, my new avatar


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Thomas increasingly frustrated with his players according to Frank Isola
can't watch his team self destruct:
http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/297878p-255008c.html



> The Knicks are now 12-22 since Williams replaced Lenny Wilkens, including a 2-16 record on the road. Williams desperately needs wins to bolster his case, starting with tonight's game against the playoff-bound Chicago Bulls, who have already beaten the Knicks twice this season. *(Three times, if you include the Jamal Crawford deal.)*


Hiyoh!!


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

Bulls win this one 89-86. Is this the first time this year that every single one of the key bench players of the team we played have a different jersey in the pictures presented.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

lets go get this one


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Anyone have an audio link for this game?
Someone please please help out!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Is Eddy Curry still out too?
I heard he might be out for the season! is this true


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

OziBull said:


> Is Eddy Curry still out too?
> I heard he might be out for the season! is this true


Yes and yes.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

put in gordon already. the raptors are tanking really hard, their getting blown out by atlanta, so the knicks must stop playing hard!


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Bulls off to another poor start, especially defensively!!


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Skiles already took out Duhon and Hinrich for Gordon and Pargo. Gordon jacks up a shot like 2 seconds after he comes into the game (misses), pargo lets Marbury get free for an easy jumper, then turns over the ball, leading to an easy Knicks basket. So far, this lineup change hasn't helped tonight...


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

Why did Skiles bench Kirk that early  

Is this hamstring-related?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Gack. The Bulls look flat, and The Knicks look strangely motivated.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Knicks off to the quick start 28-18. Gordon with another turnover .


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

they have 5 steals on us already

as usual, the Bulls would be quite a team if they took care of the freaking basketball


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

must the Bulls have one stupefyingly horrible quarter then play OK for three?
thats usually their loss pattern


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Early second and theres already two fouls on Chandler. gulp. Skiles goes Small with Nocioni


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Steal by Duhon and somehow the Bulls have pulled to within 3. This team absolutely puzzles me.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

9 turns geezalou


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Crawford with a crossover to knife into a paint and draws the foul -- dare I say Crawford "and 1."


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

the Adrian Griffen show!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

incredible. another TO


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Despite all the turnovers and fouls, Bulls only down 1...nice contributions from Griffin and Davis, especially.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Clyde Frasier, "I didn't know the oak man was so loquacious."

note to look that up after the game.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Tyson with a good strip in the paint; Gordon misses a three, but A Griffin steps up with a good put back.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

refs letting the Bulls are get away with murder again eh Kelly Dwyer?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

now Walt Frazier is reminded of Andrew Toney when watchin Gordon.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Clyde Frazier says roughly, Ben's sporting a lot of old school basketball in that lot of his shots come off diagonal cuts. Then compares him to Andrew Toney. Seems like thats the hot reference of the minute. I wonder who came up with it first?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Griffin is finally looking like an NBA player! :banana:

Stepping up at the right time.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> " Then compares him to Andrew Toney. Seems like thats the hot reference of the minute. I wonder who came up with it first?


Me, A few months ago on some thread


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Crawford with a last second three to put the knicks up by one at the half. We've seen that before.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

let's hope our d- comes up big in the second half :clap:


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Marbury with 23 points at the half, including 8-9 FT. None of the Bulls guards have been able to keep him out of the lane. Refs don't seem to be letting Hinrich play his usual physical defense, while the other Chicago guards are simply too small...Marbury can shoot over them or power past them.

Really nice game by Griffin so far! AD also putting up good offensive numbers, while Gordon with 14 points. Bulls hampered mainly by fouls and turnovers, which has been a recurrent theme this season. Sometimes I wonder how they have won so many games when they have long stretches in games where they either have a string of turnovers and/or fouls. But they are resiliant, that's for sure!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

In other news, Philly beats Clevland to pull tied for the 7th seed. NJ is one and a half games behind. Who wants to bet that Cleveland doesn't make the playoffs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I have the bulls picked to lose this game. No Deng and Curry and at NY, but that was before I found out T Thomas DNP.

Must be Friday night.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I wish, just once, that we would put a team so far behind us that we could coast the second. This Knick team is jsut too BAD to be up by one. I'm not even worried about the final.... I'd just like to see us be up at half once in a while.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Crawford with a couple of baskets to start off the third. you know he's gearing up for this series.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Crawford with a pair of jumpers in a row..


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

this must be the kind of game that motivates Jamal...you know. bragging rights. Hey the kid has got his priorities


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

kirk into double digits now isn't he.. 67-65 knicks


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Bulls running. Quick baskets by Tyson and Hinrich and the Bulls are within two.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Bulls can't defensive rebound. Can't take care of the ball. SSDD


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Those missed free throws by Chandler could end up really hurting us.. ah well.. slam dunk redeems himself somewhat


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

rebound the ****ing ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Tyson Chandler must lead the league in over-emphatic, look-at-me-while-I-showboat, dunks.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls trailing (fill in the blank) "by the ________ of ________"


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Taylor knocks down a baby hook shot on a Nocioni flop .


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Clyde Fasier, "Matador "D" by Jamal Crawford on Pargo."


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Pargo is really doing a nice job stepping up with us shorthanded.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Pargo is really doing a nice job stepping up with us shorthanded.


I've always liked Pargo...Given the chance he can get it done, in which he has the last few weeks. PJ was big on Pargo in LA.....like him alot


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

8-Second Backcourt violation actually called? What's next, someone taking a two handed set shot?

Holy Throwback, Batman!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

9 pts(3-3 FG), 8 rebs, 3 blks in 27 minutes for TC.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

18 pts(8-13 FG), 5 assists for Kirk. That last play was awesome.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We need to get better shots for Ben. He's a nice shooter but he ain't Reggie Miller. Stop making him come off a 100 screens all the time.

3 point game. The foul call differential is pretty ridiculous. No surprise there.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich with a tough shot to put the Bulls up by 5 with 3:15 left. Stepping up big tonight with 18.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Kirk coming up clutch!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben, FINALLY!

Up 5 with 80 seconds left in the game.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Gordon with the Giant Killer. It's almost automatic in the last two minutes.

Chandler heading to the locker room with eyes clenched shut. ug.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Big time props to Griffin for playing his best game as a Bull tonight. 16 pts(7-10 FG), 6 rebs, 2 stls in 31 minutes.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ho-Hum....another great team effort, another victory. 

43 wins! :banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

I fear Tyson has a broken nose


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

8 point lead. Great for us. Glad to get the win, assuming we hold on (which seems likely). I was right about one thing -- not exactly an exciting game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Although the families of Griffen and Pargo are probably pretty pumped.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Gordon with the Giant Killer. It's almost automatic in the last two minutes.
> 
> Chandler heading to the locker room with eyes clenched shut. ug.


I'm trying to imagine if it's possible this injury could keep Chandler out of tomorrow night's game? I wouldn't put it past the gods of bad luck.

What if he broke a bone in his face? What if his cornea got scratched? 

Who knows, maybe he'll be playing with Kareem goggles tomorrow.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

100 up woohooo :banana:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Bulls trailing (fill in the blank) "by the ________ of ________"


"...by the *length* of my *_________*"


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice games for Marburry and Crawford.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Longest losing streak for the knicks in twenty years. Bulls are 11-1 in last 12 and 11 games over 500.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

What a team the Bulls have become. When someone is out or cold someone else steps up. And the will to win keeps on going :clap:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

3-0 -vs- Gotham City!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Madison
Square
Griffin

:laugh: 

:banana:


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

No Curry. No Deng. NO PROBLEM :biggrin:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Another good victory, TB#1 can you sign me up for the Curry club?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> Madison
> Square
> Griffin


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

FGs 51% FTs 92% = W!!!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Bulls 37 reb, 6 offensive 20 TOs against the rotton Knicks
Knicks 40 reb,*15* offensive

those are stats that lose you playoff games :curse:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ballafromthenorth said:


> Another good victory, TB#1 can you sign me up for the Curry club?


Done.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

TB#1, I want to be part of the club too.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

<marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*An ugly win is still a win, but isn't this many ugly wins in a row some sort of crime?!?! *_*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!!  :wbanana: I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Tyson *IS* the BEAST of the EAST!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! _THAT'S BULL!!! _:rbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Crawford's revenge... HA!Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **Welcome back, oh Captain my Captain!!! I'll have a Hinrichen! :cheers: The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!! :rbanana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **GO BULL!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *This pie is giving me heartburn... The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! **Best wishes for a clear bill of health, Mr. Ed. Health first, basketball second. *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull is now guaranteed it's first WINNING record since it's last championship!!! The Bull Wins!!!  *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **:rbanana: Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee> :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! It's not that I have anything against the other members of the pastry family. A nice eclair, possibly a croissant, even a piece of baclava or a slice of cheescake on occasion. Pie, however, will always be my favorite. Really... Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! :rbanana: </marquee><marquee>AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! :rbanana: _I REALLY enjoy consuming LARGE quantities of PIE!!! _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee>


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Bulls pull out the win :clap: I am really liking what I see from pargo he seems to be getting better and better and Griff couldnt miss .


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> TB#1, I want to be part of the club too.


:greatjob:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Knicks........your fired!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Gordon shot pretty poorly again, 5-15, but watching the game, I think he played pretty damn well. Thoughts?

Kirk looked good again. I wonder if he did some standstill shooting practice when he was out with his hamstring injury.


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 24, 2005)

fleetwood macbull said:


> Bulls 37 reb, 6 offensive 20 TOs against the rotton Knicks
> Knicks 40 reb,*15* offensive
> 
> those are stats that lose you playoff games :curse:


Don't worry. The Bulls won't see the rotton Knicks in the playoffs.

Knicks playoff stats: 0 reb, 0 offensive


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

*Knicks suck*

My god do they suck. Since recently moving to the greater NY area, I've had the displeasure of watching their atrocious form of basketball many times. This was the best I've seen them play in a long time and they still lost to an undermanned and underachieving Bulls team. Way to have a rotation of 2 PGs and 5 PFs! How the hell did Joe Dumars not teach Isiah Thomas anything all those years in Detroit. Oh, and Jamal sucks too, I've never said that before, but he's proven it to me this year. They said he has like over twice as many 3-pt attempts as free throws and that he asked the coaching staff to remind him not to jack. Kiss my ***.

I miss the Bulls.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Jonathan said:


> Don't worry. The Bulls won't see the rotton Knicks in the playoffs.
> 
> Knicks playoff stats: 0 reb, 0 offensive



mmmyeah...but we will be facing teams _better_ than the Snicks in the playoffs. We have to do a better job on the offensive glass.


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

Man I wish I could watch the game......  

Sounds great. A Bulls win, great games from Kirk and Ben.......and yes I'm happy that Crawford played alright. It is all I could ask for :biggrin: 

What impresses me most about the Bulls (at least on paper) is the Bulls ability to finish close games. Catalysed by Ben, the team seems to be able to edge out the close ones, something that they were incapable of doing last year.

I remember last year joking that any game going in to the 4th quarter, regardless of whether they were up by 2 or up by 10, the Bulls would lose. That is more negativity and pessimism then wishing they would lose though. I know it would have been much harder to think that way if I had been actually watching the team lose on TV. Still though, it really seemed as though the team could not close out any match.

This year though, we are one of the best at closing them out. This is probably a combination of Ben and Chandler in the 4th, the Yin and Yang of Basketball: Offence and Defence.

Great win, and I have to say that I was excited following the game on the box score. I felt strangely confident that the Bulls would pull it out. That is a complete change of mentality from my attitude last season.

I hope to God that ESPN International shows a lot of Bulls games in the playoffs. The anticipation is building....


EDIT: Well maybe Ben didn't play great......at least he stepped up in the 4th as usual.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Someone, someday should write a book and explain how this team did it. No matter what obstacles get thrown in their path, they find a way to overcome them.

No Hinrich...no problem.

No Deng...no problem.

No Curry...no problem.

No Harrington...no problem.

This is astounding. I don't care what happens in the playoffs. This is already the top Chicago sports story of the millenium, mostly because of just how far this team has come in such a short time...and with four rookies and a second year player making huge contributions as key members of the Bulls rotation all season.

I think its time Sam Smith puts pen to paper for the first time since he wrote "The Jordan Rules" and chronicle the evolution of this wonderful team.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Knicks suck*



Snuffleupagus said:


> My god do they suck. Since recently moving to the greater NY area...


Where exactly do you live, Snuffy? You always seem to just show up in that fenced courtyard where Big Bird has his nest, and my impression it is coming from the opposite direction of the "main drag" of Sesame Street (Oscar's can, the building where Gordon and Susan live, the place Ernie and Burt live i.e. Sesame "boys town...", the spot where Bob and the deaf chick shack up, Hooper's Store). You gotta crib somewhere 'bouts there? What is the story?

By the way, other than Ernie and Burt, who obviously cohabitate, where do any of the puppets live? I know Big Bird has his nest and Oscar and Slimy have the can, but where do Kermit, Elmo, Grover, Harry Monster, Cookie Monster, Guy Smiley, and all them stay at?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Knicks suck*

Hey, TomBoerwinkle#1, I;d like to join your club.

Any Chandler update?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Knicks suck*

I lost 500 points on this game. 

I agree kismet we just keep on keeping on! Amazing season.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

You're in. Skiles just said something about a scratch, but he didn't have details.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Knicks suck*



johnston797 said:


> Hey, TomBoerwinkle#1, I;d like to join your club.
> 
> Any Chandler update?


He had a big ol' bandage over his eye during his interview. Sounds like he was scratched.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

I think theoretically I live in Big Bird's mind. I guess Big Bird's mind is North Jersey (ew). And my grandmother lives in Cincinnati But I lived in Chi before March.

The Nets are pretty fun to watch but I rarely make it through more than a quarter of Knicks basketball. This was the first game of theirs I watched in its entirety and the announcers couldn't stop praising the Bulls for how hard they work on defense and how unselfish they are on offense. It was a stark comparison for those of us who watch the Knicks regularly.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Knicks suck*



dkg1 said:


> He had a big ol' bandage over his eye during his interview. Sounds like he was scratched.


scratch! I gota laugh.
Tyson probably will need to be fitted for a glass eye after they dig a JYD fingernail out from his retina. 

Its our DESTINY


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> Me, A few months ago on some thread


 did you really come up with it? you put a wink, but i'm convinced that enough media scans these boards that it could be enough to make the comparison surface. you look over simmons' page 2 article and it's basically a run down on our guys: paul shirley; jalen rose; snub at rick brunson; crawford; the iggy debate; toss out to ben gordon. sure these are also some of the bigger general nba stories, but its almost too much of a coincidence how these things surface together.

I've also been watching enough pass to be convinced that oposing broadcast crews use info off these boards. its a quick way to brush up on the latest news of whats going down in chi town. so, all i'm saying, is if you mentioned weeks ago, i'll let you claim it .


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey, is anyone out there watching the postgame? Any word on Chandler's condition?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Knicks suck*



truebluefan said:


> I lost 500 points on this game.
> 
> I agree kismet we just keep on keeping on! Amazing season.



Serves you right 

:curse:  :curse:


:rbanana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame

I have to entertain a few guests but I'll be back.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson postgame interview

Ben Gordon interview postgame


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I have to entertain a few guests but I'll be back.












Rock on, Spongy. when you get back from The Grotto, keep us posted.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bull - Knicks Highlights


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Spongy: I'm having trouble with the Tyson interview. Would you mind double checking the link?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

before i get into my "sideline" report from msg...may i just say...


*43!!!!!!!!!!!*











_not really going to go into detail about the game itself..more of a color commentary. some moments._

THAT. WAS. GREAT!! really glad to get out of there with the W. there were plenty of bulls fans in the house - lots of #23 jerseys, some throwbacks and even a #9, and a couple of #12's (which warmed my heart!). saw lots of UConn jerseys too. guys in front of me were bulls fans so that was good. safety in numbers. guys in back of me were not...but their running commentary during the game was funny. let's just say jamal's shot selection was the bane of their existance. 

really started out sluggish to the point where lots of knick fans were fooled into thinking the team actually was trying. great offensive game by marbury and the buzzer beater by jamal to end the half got thunderous applause. 

i thought ben didn't have his usual ben game...but still came up with big shots. griffen was HUGE. othella looked really rusty but he'll get it back i am sure. they showed a few skiles with his head in his hand moments on the jumbotron that got a light chuckle from the crowd. thought kirk made some really nice plays (and played within himself) but he got animated about some of his fouls. 


but the best kirk moment (and you knew this was coming :wink was *spike lee!* jawing with him in the first half! he was taunting our boy. so when the bulls came out to warmup before the second half, spike stands up, walks onto the court over to kirk, greets him warmly!! nice handshake. they both were laughing. it was great. he was the only bull spike talked to. that was my kirk moment. i will treasure it always. kirk is spike's new reggie. 

(of course i don't have a picture cause my crappy digital camera battery ran out...in fact all my pictures came out not great...i will post another, but it's - well let's just call it ART! :wink:

other celebs in the front row besides spike, who stayed till the bitter end, were the ubiquitous matthew modine and and teen queen lindsay lohan who was mostly oblivious to the fact that basketball was being played. she did enjoy the knick city tumblers very much however. 

on the way out two little boys hopped on the escalator beside me and one said dejectedly to the other:

first kid: "well at least we got to see tyson chandler"

second kid: "yeah, we got to see him _get hurt!_"

i actually MISSED that sequence cause big fat knick fan in front of me decided that was the exact moment to leave and my view was blocked for like 30 seconds as he extracated himself from his narrow seat. i decided against "hey pay siddown" cause we were winning and i had my bulls T shirt on :biggrin: and thought best not to rub it in.

as i exited the garden a couple of knick oldtimers - you could tell they were the faithful - were just ripping isaiah. "never shoulda traded van horn, that's where it all fell apart". i just turned and :yes: and walked off into the night with a HUGE smile on my face.

the knicks are toast. the bulls rule!!! 












_it was a blur _


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=250408018 

NEW YORK (AP) -- The Chicago Bulls are treating every game like the playoffs, something the New York Knicks can only dream about.

"It's important to be playing like that down the stretch because those are the types of efforts it's going to take during the playoffs," Gordon said. "None of the games in the playoffs are going to be easy or be blowouts. You've got to be able to keep your composure to win games."

"It's been there for a while," Kurt Thomas said of the reality of not making the playoffs. "Very disappointing.

"Guys were competing, guys were fighting. They had a few more weapons."

"Last year, we were in a lot of games late," Pargo said. "Sometimes in the fourth quarter we would break down and crumble, and that's when teams would make their run and beat us.

"Now, we're starting to make our run and make a push on teams late to get victories."

"It wasn't a pretty game," Chicago coach Scott Skiles said. "I don't feel like either team played well. We were able to get stops when the game was on the line. I thought we were out of gas, but we found a way to rally."

"We've been doing that this year. Get down to the last four or five minutes and we kind of get an extra burst of energy," Hinrich said. "We just keep playing. We play to win. Last year, I felt like we were playing not to lose. Now we just go out, stay aggressive and keep playing."


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Miz: The Spike moment with Kirk is a nice detail. Love it!!!


----------



## MrHonorama (Feb 14, 2005)

While Adrian Griffin got the TV player of the game award, I think Kirk deserved it. He adjusted to Marbury and slowed him down as much as possible, while also having one of his best offensive games of the year. Another poster put it very well -- he played within himself. He had a few nice forays to the basket, including one where he had a Knick big on his hip (might have been JYD) as he drove toward the basket from the right baseline, he sealed off the Knick defender to easily lay in the basket. It was a subtle and tough move.

Chandler made his presence felt again, and, with the exception of a turnover sequence that a pastry chef would envy, Ben Gordon had a sweet game. When the Knicks made that 15-0 run, Gordon settled the team with seven quick points, and the Bulls got going in the right direction again. Moreover, his defense on Crawford was solid, as reflected in his 30+ minutes, something he hasn't done much lately. The Knicks really paid attention to him in the second half, doubling him off of screens. Gordon looked for the open man, though sometimes he made lazy passes. 

Skiles was right that this was ugly, but it really showed the force and determiantion of this team. Again, if they can cut down about four turnovers a game, they will be a force.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Miz: The Spike moment with Kirk is a nice detail. Love it!!!


Please add me to this club. This one is the one I will join wholeheartly. Thanks.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> _it was a blur _


So that is how things looked to Shawn Kemp during his NBA days


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Spongy: I'm having trouble with the Tyson interview. Would you mind double checking the link?


 fixed


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for the videos spongy :wordyo: The Tyson link is still down however, but no biggie.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

close calls from

hustle and kukoc4ever

hustle predicted 102-90 /diff. 4
k4e predicted 100-93 / diff. 3

i anint cheap so i'll give hustle 100 and k4e 150


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

LegoHat said:


> Thanks for the videos spongy :wordyo: The Tyson link is still down however, but no biggie.


I must have dreamt that I fixed it. I was falling in and out of sleep. 

http://home.comcast.net/~jmoon83/tyson.avi


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

thanks spongy. things musta been humming at the grotto last night.

:groucho:

hopefully this isn't very serious with his eye. i had a scratched cornea once and while very uncomfortable, it healed VERY QUICKLY. he may miss the game tonight but i would expect he'll be ready to go by monday v. the pistons.

first his tongue now his eye. at least it's not his back!!

:knockwood:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> close calls from
> 
> hustle and kukoc4ever
> 
> ...


:banana: :banana: 

Who would have thought I would correctly pick the Bulls to beat my "beloved" Knicks? Haha.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> before i get into my "sideline" report from msg...may i just say...
> 
> 
> *43!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


thanks miz!
the salient points to me, the biased Kirk boy



> *guys in front of me were bulls fans so that was good. safety in numbers. guys in back of me were not...but their running commentary during the game was funny. let's just say jamal's shot selection was the bane of their existance.*


I'll bet. Listening to Clyde and his potna, they feel the pain. And the defensive woes of JC and the Knicks was belabored very much

Someone Jamal trusts and reveres needs to break him down this summer in the gym, and explain the facts of life. Its not over yet...but dammmit, its getting late in a career to have a turnaround and reinvention. JC is fast approaching the point where he is the player he was born to be unless drastic change occurs....and right quick. JC, get your behind out of Seattle, play some Rocky music and run some Philly streets or something. Chase Chickens. Get a Burgess Merideth poster and hang it in your weight room



> *but the best kirk moment (and you knew this was coming :wink was spike lee! jawing with him in the first half! he was taunting our boy. so when the bulls came out to warmup before the second half, spike stands up, walks onto the court over to kirk, greets him warmly!! nice handshake. they both were laughing. it was great. he was the only bull spike talked to. that was my kirk moment. i will treasure it always. kirk is spike's new reggie.*


Our boy has truly arrived miz. The Spike trash talk annointing.

Some National TV will be fabulous for our players notoriety this post season! :clap: This is too much fun!


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

miz, your comments about Spike and Kirk made it to two other boards since last night (one a KU bball board, the other a private one)...and it wasn't me that did it! I didn't see it until about an hour ago.

You're famous :banana: 

Glad you got to see the Bulls in action :biggrin:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

So is Kirk the heir apparent to Reggie as chief nemesis to Spike Lee?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> So is Kirk the heir apparent to Reggie as chief nemesis to Spike Lee?


on this night it appeared he was!

:banana:


----------

